# First Coil Build



## Matuka (16/1/16)

So at the ripe age of 63 and having vaped for about 5 years I finally lashed out on a Subox Mini and have just built my first coil. 0,5 ohm and it works like a bomb!! If I had known how easy it was and how much better than store bought coils, I would have done this years ago. Thanks to all of you for the wealth of information available on this forum and happy vaping to everyone. 
I am definitely going to have to come down from 18mg now, this is blowing me away somewhat...

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 13


----------



## shaunnadan (16/1/16)

This is the best post I have read all day ! 

Salute to you sir

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## Petrus (16/1/16)

Well done Sir. Happy vaping, now for the fun.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/1/16)

Welcome to a whole new world of awesomeness @Matuka

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (16/1/16)

Next step is diy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## BrizzyZA (VapeLife) (16/1/16)

Built a twisted 26g 4 wrap kanthal coil and it came out at 0.33 ohm. Its the best single coil vape I've ever experienced. Might try it on the kanger subtank mini RBA with the two wires split on each side of the screw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (17/1/16)

, but we still need pictures!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Drmzindec (17/1/16)

This is so awesome! Welcome to the real vaping world, when you need help on witch RBA to buy next we will be happy to help! P.S. Goliath II

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (26/1/16)

Drmzindec said:


> This is so awesome! Welcome to the real vaping world, when you need help on witch RBA to buy next we will be happy to help! P.S. Goliath II


Not for a while I'm afraid. On my salary it will take at least a year to convince the swambo to let me spend this kind of money again!!


----------



## kelly22 (1/2/16)

Salute 

Sent from my SM-J110F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (1/2/16)

Winner. Winner. Chicken dinner 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig0 (1/2/16)

So last night, my wife says to me, let me see this building stuff of yours....so she sits down next to me and wraps the 2 coils below. First time. I just wicked them for her.






Sent from my SM-N915F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Craig0 said:


> So last night, my wife says to me, let me see this building stuff of yours....so she sits down next to me and wraps the 2 coils below. First time. I just wicked them for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's a natural! Very nice coiling there guys 

Oh and that 521 Tab is one bad ass looking piece of kit


----------



## Andre (1/2/16)

Craig0 said:


> So last night, my wife says to me, let me see this building stuff of yours....so she sits down next to me and wraps the 2 coils below. First time. I just wicked them for her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's got talent!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Awesome @Craig0 !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/2/16)

Awesome and again ... Salute


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)

Good to have another old bullet on the forum @Matuka! Welcome! Where in the Midlands are you?


----------



## Matuka (7/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Good to have another old bullet on the forum @Matuka! Welcome! Where in the Midlands are you?


I am currently in Nottingham Road, previously Karkloof.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

